# MN Chesterwood youth turkey hunt 2011



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

This is the kid I guided on sunday of the two day youth turkey hunt at chesterwoods by Rochester MN.

This morning was a quick one. We had 4 birds gobbling around us at day break. Three to our left and one to our right. I told the father and son to keep an eye to our left and I will keep looking right. Because I was waiting for that one to sneak in quietly. I glanced to my left and noticed a turkey off about 100 yards. I motioned for the son to move his chair and get ready. As I was keeping an eye on that bird it moved behind a tree. Then a tree behind where this one was all of a sudden behind it exploded in black and brown color......a strutter! I asked the son and father if they seen that......both of them nodded yes and eyes were wide open. I laid down a few yelps and a purr. They trio of Jakes started to work their way towards us. Gobbling and strutting. They hit the 35 yard mark where my young hunter was comfortable with taking a shot. I let him know and told him to take the jake that is strutting at the moment. But wait until I get him to stick his head up. I let out a cluck. He came out of strut into a gobble. The other two jakes lined up behind him and they came on a run into our decoys. The young shooter showed great patience as I told him we have to wait until they break apart and you can single one out. We waited as the trio was now with in 10 yards of the blind and miggling with our decoys. They finally separated and the young hunter steadied his aim and brought down one of the jakes. We were done at 6:05 am. It weighed in at 16 1/2 lbs with a five inch beard. Congrats to this young hunter and the 5 others that bagged turkeys. All 12 of the youth hunters had a good time and saw and heard lots of birds dispite the cold, snow and freezing rain we endured over the weekend.


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

Great story! Sounds like everyone had a blast! How many decoy's did you guys have out?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

One strutter decoy and two hens.


----------

